# Tell me it's not true! No more M2RACER!?



## bundokbiker (Aug 6, 2005)

I just got this email from M2. As far as I can tell it's not spoofed. Is this really true? Too bad, I think they've been putting out some quality products.

Here's the full text of the email... 

In the past few weeks, M2RACER’s supply of high modulus prepreg carbon
fiber has been shut off due to the heavy worldwide military and 
aerospace
use. Carbon fiber is used in nearly 50% of the M2RACER product lineup. 
In
addition, the price of titanium and exotic aluminum alloys that we use 
has
nearly tripled in the past 18 months. Due to the unavailability of 
carbon
fiber and excessive material cost increases, M2RACER can no longer be 
able
to provide our valued customers with lightweight, high performance, and
well priced cycling components.

M2RACER truly appreciates the enthusiastic support we have received 
from
our distributors, dealers, and customers.

M2RACER will close its doors permanently at the end of June 2006. Until
then, we will continue to service our customers with our very limited
inventory.

Thank you all for your patronage and the privilege of having worked 
with you.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

OK, I'll tell you it's not true but unfortunately it is true. It's been all over the other boards already.


----------



## bundokbiker (Aug 6, 2005)

*didn't know that*

i guess i'm getting old news... i should spend more time on the boards to keep updated. thanks.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The carbon shortage hit in December. I have a contact in Taiwan who is getting me some carbon frames and components, and he warned me that things were going to get tight after the Boeing order came in.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Titanium prices are also through the roof. I wonder if this has affected the ti frame makers(Seven, Litespeed, etc.)? This is from <i>Jane's Defence Weekly</i>, March 2006:

Non-aerospace titanium consumers are already being squeezed out of the market by aviation demands, which have forced prices up by 20 per cent over the past year, as they have been buying in bulk, before full-scale production of the JSF [Joint Strike Fighter] has even begun.

While limited supply and massive demand for titanium will naturally result in inflated prices, the titanium manufacturers themselves are struggling with increasing energy prices, a cost that will inevitably be transferred to customers. Titanium is enormously costly to produce commercially. It is also time-consuming to work with once forged.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Does it mean that the carbon and titanium are being bought with MY tax dollars to drop bombs in some remote country, and then I will have to pay HIGHER PRICES for bikes (so I am squeezed twice)? That would really suck.


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Not surprising*

It goes to show that you can't run a company just for Juanmoretime ;-)
But seriously, trying to sell products with a weight limit mostly in the US, well ...

And who didn't want to spend $230 for 10 inches of carbon tube, 2 titanium screws and some aluminum hardware?

Michael
---------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

elviento said:


> Does it mean that the carbon and titanium are being bought with MY tax dollars to drop bombs in some remote country, and then I will have to pay HIGHER PRICES for bikes (so I am squeezed twice)? That would really suck.


Yes that is correct, and then you will be killed by a terrorist who finds you an easier target than the government bozos really responsible for killing their family - and worse yet the blast will destroy your bikes too.


----------

